# New Goat Mom ... Lot's of Questions!!



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

I jumped onto someone's thread earlier...sorry.

More than happy to learn with others here. I am a brand new goat mom (well, it has been a LONG time since I was a goat mom). I just got two little girls from a young lady on Sunday afternoon. I haven't done anything other than a run to Tractor Supply Store and talked with them and explained I had two new goats and needed supplies. I purchased Purina Grower Goat Feed (was told 1 cup per goat per day), a mineral lick, DE (which I am returning and will go another route), and collars. I have fescue hay to feed them free choice and they have plenty of grass/weeds in the field. The picture of the older girl was taken on Sunday afternoon when we first got them to the house. The picture of the younger girl was taken a few days prior to me picking her up.

Echo is a 13 week old (Born Jan 22nd) She is a Keiko/Nubian cross. She was a twin.
"Momma" is about 1 year old who has been exposed to a male but not sure if she is pregnant. Calling her Momma since my daughter can't quite decide on a name, lol. I plan to get a few more young goats (10-12 weeks old) over the next couple months. "Momma" will be heading to my daughter's house after we get each of them pasture mates.

I got the goats for enjoyment as well as to help me keep my horse pasture managed a bit better. I was told they don't eat much grass if they have other things to eat, aka weeds. Unfortunately, we have an endless supply at the moment.

The goats were both wormed one month ago with Safeguard. Definitely want to hear about alternatives.

I am open to all suggestions and advice. My other pets are horses and a dog...then there are the fish in the horse trough keeping it as clean as possible, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Unfortunately TSC was wrong on the lick. They really need a loose mineral that is like sand. You can use the block until it is gone, just add the proper minerals.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

What can I get? The loose minerals I give my horses caution against feeding it to sheep & goats due to copper toxicity.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Purina wind and rain.. its a cattle loose salt mix. Has good ratios of minerals for goats.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

The pics are very cute btw! Congratulations on joining the goat world again!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Which horse loose mineral are you using? Goats need a higher amount of copper than sheep. Sheep seem to be toxic to copper given at higher rates. Many goat owners use a cattle loose mineral so could be your horse mineral might be okay given to goats depending on the mineral content.

Congratulations on your herd and keeping goats again. The unfortunate weeds in the pasture could be a buffet for goats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats!!!!! They will bring much you JOY!!!!!


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Which horse loose mineral are you using? Goats need a higher amount of copper than sheep. Sheep seem to be toxic to copper given at higher rates. Many goat owners use a cattle loose mineral so could be your horse mineral might be okay given to goats depending on the mineral content.
> 
> Congratulations on your herd and keeping goats again. The unfortunate weeds in the pasture could be a buffet for goats.


I'm using ADM Growstrong for my horses. The product sheet specifically states not for goats and sheep. I'm gonna check into Onxy and Purina's Wind & Rain.

BTW, my past goat experience was two wethered boars who thought they were lap dogs. Not much experience in good herdmanship.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Which horse loose mineral are you using? Goats need a higher amount of copper than sheep. Sheep seem to be toxic to copper given at higher rates. Many goat owners use a cattle loose mineral so could be your horse mineral might be okay given to goats depending on the mineral content.
> 
> Congratulations on your herd and keeping goats again. The unfortunate weeds in the pasture could be a buffet for goats.


Purina Wind Rain has 1200 ppm copper
ADM Growstrong has 3600 ppm copper


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That level of copper does seem excessive, thank you for the information. I've read good reviews on this site about Onyx loose minerals. Many owners use the wind and rain formula as well. Another loose mineral to consider is the meat maker formula by SweetLix, unfortunately it is sometimes not available locally in some areas. I have found a few sources for it online, though the freight charges are in excess of the purchase price.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

@Harborsite Found your thread finally!:great:


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

Yeah!! 

Hey, noticed my baby girl has a little soft cough this morning. I worked a 24 hr shift yesterday so not sure if they were excessively talking. She left her mom Sunday afternoon for the first time. 

No vetting of any sort except worked with Safeguard one month ago.

Ideas?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> Yeah!!
> 
> Hey, noticed my baby girl has a little soft cough this morning. I worked a 24 hr shift yesterday so not sure if they were excessively talking. She left her mom Sunday afternoon for the first time.
> 
> ...


How old is she?


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

16 wks, just counted. I’ve been telling you guys 13 weeks.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Does she have runny nose or runny eyes? Take her temperature. Give her garlic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do daily probiotics for a week since they are new to your home.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish I could get that ADM Grostrong one! With my copper needs, I'd love to try it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

They'll still need a separate salt lick, even with the minerals.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

On the cough, take temperature rectally. Is it a dry or wet cough? Prey animals try to hide weakness, so she won’t cough loudly.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Does she have runny nose or runny eyes? Take her temperature. Give her garlic.


No runny eyes or nose. Temp is 101.5. Gonna have to run and get some garlic. Ours is in a jar packed with olive oil.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I would do daily probiotics for a week since they are new to your home.


Can you use ProBios on goats? Looking for my jar now.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I wish I could get that ADM Grostrong one! With my copper needs, I'd love to try it.


I'm in NWGA, you could probably order it. Although shipping would be gruesome!


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> On the cough, take temperature rectally. Is it a dry or wet cough? Prey animals try to hide weakness, so she won't cough loudly.


101.5 rectal, dry cough
She was running and playing until I slipped her the thermometer mg:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Harborsite said:


> Can you use ProBios on goats? Looking for my jar now.


Yes, you can! Most people use it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> No runny eyes or nose. Temp is 101.5. Gonna have to run and get some garlic. Ours is in a jar packed with olive oil.


Sorry I am gonna bother you with a lot of questions:

1. When does the cough happen? (further questions regarding this in more detail below)

2. Is it wet?

3. Is your goat hacking or choking at all?

4. Does it sound like there is mucus?

5. Is there any raspy breathing or wheezing?

6. How often does the cough occur?

7. What is the duration of each cough? (multiple coughs at a time, just one short cough, one longer cough, a coughing fit, etc.)

8. Does it get worse when running, chewing cud, or eating?

9. Are there any dusty conditions, especially in hay or feed?

10. Is feed and hay free of mold?

11. What are your current/recent weather and pasture conditions? Wet pasture, warm and rainy, or cold and dry, cold and rainy, etc.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> Can you use ProBios on goats? Looking for my jar now.


Probios oral gel.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sorry I am gonna bother you with a lot of questions:
> 
> 1. When does the cough happen? (further questions regarding this in more detail below)
> 
> ...


(you may have already answered some of these -- it's just the list I give to everyone.)


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sorry I am gonna bother you with a lot of questions:
> 
> 1. When does the cough happen? (further questions regarding this in more detail below)
> She was walking from shelter to where I feed them. She coughed a few about 3 times in just a few minutes. Then after I put them to their feed she coughed a few more times. Then she ate fine. Sat there a while and she coughed again after eating.
> ...


NW GA
Hot during the day, cool at night
We have had a lot of rain but the ground drys up well. 
She just came to live with us Sunday afternoon. She was in a bit of wet conditions when we got them, but it had been raining.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

Well, I answered in your post. If you click on your questions to me you will see my answers.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Probios oral gel.
> View attachment 155537


I have a jar or powdered electrolytes by ProBios. Well, I thought there was some still in jar.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sounds like a job for garlic. Sometimes stress can weaken their systems a bit too. So give Probios daily not the electrolytes or jar or whatever, the oral probios gel for ruminants. (if you don't want to catch her, squirt it on a plate and see if she will eat it -- mine do), garlic, and if it worsens or doesn't clear up let me know. If garlic doesn't help, which it usually does, you can try to give her some benadryl. But wait on that for now.

I also suggest getting a fecal test done, possibly a Baerman fecal test... Cocci or lungworm can cause coughs.

Is she cud-chewing?


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sounds like a job for garlic. Sometimes stress can weaken their systems a bit too. So give Probios daily not the electrolytes or jar or whatever, the oral probios gel for ruminants. (if you don't want to catch her, squirt it on a plate and see if she will eat it -- mine do), garlic, and if it worsens or doesn't clear up let me know. If garlic doesn't help, which it usually does, you can try to give her some benadryl. But wait on that for now.
> 
> I also suggest getting a fecal test done, possibly a Baerman fecal test... Cocci or lungworm can cause coughs.
> 
> Is she cud-chewing?


How much garlic do you suggest? She is such a little thing. When I get home from dentist I'll weigh her. How much ProBios? I'm sure they have it at Tractor Supply?


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

Should I give the ProBios and garlic to both of them? The older one “may” be pregnant. She isn’t big bellied but was exposed. 

I may be able to weigh the 1 yr old. She is quite skiddish. Has attitude but skiddish.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

I don’t think she is chewing cud? Can’t say I have noticed either one doing so. I’ll pay attention. They are exploring so much right now and the older girl gets on nervous when I get to close.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you get the Probios gel, give them 5cc once a day for a week. If they are full size goats, give them 10cc per day. Probios is fine for pregnant goats. Give them some time to settle in. Goats aren't fond of change and going to a new home is a big change. They need time to adjust. Many take 2+ weeks to adjust. Probiotics, a B Complex shot, electrolyte water and plain water are all good things to give when you bring a new goat into your barn. Certainly the garlic won't hurt either.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Harborsite said:


> I don't think she is chewing cud?


That's bad...
Hopefully it's only a matter of not being noticed.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> That's bad...
> Hopefully it's only a matter of not being noticed.


I have a feeling it just hasn't been observed. But hopefully the OP tries to look for it and observe to make sure.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> How much garlic do you suggest? She is such a little thing. When I get home from dentist I'll weigh her. How much ProBios? I'm sure they have it at Tractor Supply?


Yes they have it at tractor supply. 5cc.

One small clove of garlic.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> That's bad...
> Hopefully it's only a matter of not being noticed.


I'm not home at the moment. It will be a few hours. I'll definitely know when I get home!! These guys are stressing me a little. I know dogs, horses and humans. Goats are pretty uncharted territory.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Harborsite said:


> I'm not home at the moment. It will be a few hours. I'll definitely know when I get home!! These guys are stressing me a little. I know dogs, horses and humans. Goats are pretty uncharted territory.


We don't mean to stress you. I as well came from dogs horses and humans. While most things are no cause for concern, we try to worry first and make sure nothing really is wrong. I go days without seeing my goats chew cud. Not cause they aren't doing it, just cause I catch them at the wrong times of day. So don't worry on that part. To observe cud chewing you'll probably want the middle of the day at a relaxed time, perhaps while they are lounging in the barn or in the sun. As for the cough, don't worry, again, we like to worry first, and make sure it isn't something bad - when it could be something as simple as allergies. Don't panic. Just observe and prevent.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

Okay, I actually saw the older goat chewing cud when I walked up. The younger one I did not. She was yelling at me as I walked down to them. She is very bright eyed and happy appearing. Didn’t notice any cough when I went and checked on them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is beginning to call out a hello to you, recognizing her human. That's real good progress in settling in at their new home. The younger, more shy one, will come around given a little more time. Bright eyed and happy appearing is a smile inducing thing to see and hear about. Good news about not noticing a cough. (thumbup)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, do not force them to eat minerals in order to get salt. "That is when you can get intoxications", says Swedish King of Goats' Veterinary Medicin, Karl-Erik Hammarberg.

Good you have wormed them before letting them poop on your ground! "It is not the goats you must try to keep free from parasites, it's the pasture!" (same Dr. Hammarberg)

What! Not chewing cud? Then they will soon be dead ... Honestly, I do not believe they are not! This behaviour is usually seen when the individual feels relaxed, lying down for a break, or standing up giving milk to her baby. If they feel unsure when they see you, this is probably the explanation!  Most goats cud the first time at about 2 or 3 days of age. When you get the chance to make friends, you will most probably soon see them cud.

Hihi, she was yelling when seeing you! A very good progress! (If she had tried to chew at the same time, it would have sounded "B-h-h-gl-gl-k!")

Nice photos. I believe they will have a very nice life with you, doing what goats are good at: Clearing bush!

And, welcome! I almost forgot.


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

Looks like we are falling into a nice routine now with my girls. They are settling nicely. Found goat minerals and introduced garlic...my older girl ate 1/2 a clove, sneezed and said no thank you to another bite. Baby girl looked at me like I was crazy. I’m sure they will acquire a taste for it soon. 
No more cough and yes, both are chewing their cud. No paste ProBios so I’ve ordered some. Thanks for all your help the past few days!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:great: They, and you, are coming along well with getting established. The more time you can spend with them, the better everyone can learn each other and the positions being held in the herd, yours included. Goats each have distinct personalities, mannerisms and ways of approaching circumstances. You seem to already be noticing the subtle differences between your two.
:goodjob:


----------

